# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Oaz - Të Preferuara dhe Hite

## sirena_adria

*DUA LIPA*  -  *Levitating*

----------


## sirena_adria

* ERMAL META*  -  * "Un milione di cose da dirti" *

----------


## sirena_adria

* ALBAN SKENDERAJ*  -  * "Faleminderit" *

----------


## sirena_adria

* Alban Skenderaj ft. Arilena Ara*  -  * "A I SHEH" *

----------


## sirena_adria

*TAYNA x FLORI MUMAJESI x CRICKET *  -  *“Magdalena”*

----------


## sirena_adria

* ELVANA GJATA - "Tavolina e Mërzisë"*  -  * CRICKET Remix*

----------


## sirena_adria

*  CRICKET ft YLL LIMANI *  -  * "Ndoshta"*

----------


## sirena_adria

Senhit - Adrenalina

----------


## sirena_adria

Albina - Tick-Tock

----------


## sirena_adria

*Anxhela Peristeri* - Karma - *Albania* - Official Music Video -* Eurovision 2021*

----------


## sirena_adria

Blind Channel - Dark Side

----------


## sirena_adria

Barbara Pravi  -  Voilà

----------


## sirena_adria

Duncan Laurence - 'Arcade'

----------


## sirena_adria

*Gjon's Tears* - Tout l'univers  -   *Switzerland Eurovision 2021*

----------


## sirena_adria

Francesca Michielin, Fedez - CHIAMAMI PER NOME (Official Video - Sanremo 2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Irama - La genesi del tuo colore

----------


## sirena_adria

Billie Eilish - everything i wanted (Live From The 63rd GRAMMYs®/2021)

----------


## sirena_adria

Sefedin || Billie Eilish - Everything I Wanted || The Voice Kids 2021 (Germany)

----------


## sirena_adria

Ardian Bujupi - KA JE BONITA (prod. by MB & Unleaded)

----------


## sirena_adria

*AVA MAX*  -  *Kings & Queens*

----------

